# Position Writeups



## SentryMAn (2 Mar 2020)

Curious if anyone knows of a good location to source write ups for various "coined" positions within units?

basically a TOR but more in a narrative format

ie:
Space Lt, Flying various spacecraft around in circles while trying to maintain adequate pitch control and level flying.
Comms 2IC, dealing with Admin and HR issues as well as control of the training, planning and execution of general day to day ops, dealing out discipline with authority,  filling out countless reports and answering any questions poised by the section commander

Etc.
or maybe we can just start filling these out with our own experiences?  lol


----------



## garb811 (2 Mar 2020)

What's a "coined" position?


----------



## Infanteer (2 Mar 2020)

Look at the occ specs at the DPGR website.  Each occupation has one, with a list of tasks for each job/rank level (depending on the format).


----------



## SentryMAn (2 Mar 2020)

Hi, So I found the information regarding careers like FSA/HRA etc  but was looking for more of a write up for HRM or an OPSO, more information specific to positions versus the over arching MOSID description.
does that even make sense?


----------



## McG (2 Mar 2020)

An occ spec or JBOS will contain paragraphs describing core occupational jobs.  If you look at the occ specs for combat arms officer occupations, there will be unit operations officer in there.  Assuming it was written properly, the HRA occ spec should describe the position of HRM.


----------



## SentryMAn (4 Mar 2020)

I guess I found somewhat what it is I am looking for but not quite but close.

I was searching on the DPGR site and found the guides for different mosids within the forces which helps, it doesn't go down into specifics of various positions listed on the APS available positions site but cross referencing between I can surmise what I am looking for.


----------

